# PB Mad Gab!!!



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll start us off. We can adapt as we go! 


Our Menace is a Sinner Jest


----------



## Curt (Jun 25, 2009)

OK, let's go.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 25, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I'll start us off. We can adapt as we go!
> 
> 
> Our Menace is a Sinner Jest



Arminius is a Sinergist.

Theognome


----------



## Curt (Jun 25, 2009)

Luther is not a Lutheran.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 25, 2009)

A Paul lost oils for johns in hairy tents.

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sorry  How does one play Mad Gab?


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 25, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I'm sorry  How does one play Mad Gab?



You've got to read the gibberish out loud. There is a secret message hidden in it. Once you figure it out post it and then submit your own meaningful gibberish.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 25, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry  How does one play Mad Gab?
> ...





Ohhh.
So Bill's is "Apollos toils for John's inheritance," I think.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 26, 2009)

Theognome said:


> A Paul lost oils for johns in hairy tents.
> 
> Theognome



 Apostles fortunes inheritance... um ...er Apollos' toils fortune inheritance... er...

Does anyone else imagine the infernal ticking sound in the background? How am I doing?

-----Added 6/26/2009 at 12:15:38 EST-----

rich hard backs stir


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 26, 2009)

Richard Baxter. 


I sin to let her too give kine den curie age mantas per gin.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 26, 2009)

I sent a letter to give kind encouragments agian.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 26, 2009)

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I sent a letter to give kind encouragments agian.



So very close my friend. Just the very end needs fixin'. My signature has the answer.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 26, 2009)

Spurgeon?


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 26, 2009)

Thaddy can handy held her


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 28, 2009)

(something) and the elder?


----------



## Skyler (Jun 28, 2009)

The deacon and the elder.

(someone else please...? )


----------



## he beholds (Jun 28, 2009)

ouch my head.
no really, this is making my head hurt.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 28, 2009)

This is enough to make Calvin a non-Calvinist!


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 28, 2009)

THAT deacon and the elder


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 3, 2009)

bump -- Go Jessi!!!


----------



## he beholds (Jul 3, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> bump -- Go Jessi!!!



hahaha...it's not _that_ good!

Police egg race.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 3, 2009)

Please say grace?


----------



## Wannabee (Jul 3, 2009)

Uve gotto beki ding!

mihedurtstue!


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> Uve gotto beki ding!
> 
> mihedurtstue!



You've got to be kidding.


----------

